# Pro Team iphone wallpapers - 480x320



## addaminsane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, not sure if its true art, definitely not photography but...i created some one-of-a-kind pro team iphone wallpapers a while back for a blog but the blog kind of fell through. Anyways i uploaded them all to my flickr account so you can view them easily. I link to each set of wallpapers so you can easily find your favorite teams

*Wallpapers Preview*







*
Pro Team Iphone wallpaper sets*

NHL - NFL - NBA - MLS - MLB

There is one for every pro sports team in existence. Many of my friends like these so i figured i'd try to go ahead and share them with everybody in an organized manner. These iphone wallpapers should work well on any phone that has *480x320* screen resolution...which is alot of options at the moment

Enjoy! and let me know if you like them!

didn't get much feedback here but posted these sports iphone wallpapers on a mac forum and some peeps liked em!


----------

